
The next generation of managed MySQL offerings on Cloud SQL - Lewisham
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/12/the-next-generation-of-managed-MySQL-offerings-on-Cloud-SQL.html
======
Lewisham
FWIW I'm part of the team that worked on this, and I'm happy to answer any
questions people have,

Disclaimer: I'm from Google, obvs, but I've been on HN longer than my tenure
here :)

